# Roccat Ryos MK Pro - Tasten "reparieren" ?



## CoSinus (10. April 2015)

Hallo PCGHler
Wollte mal nachfragen ob die Cherry MX bei meiner RYOS MK Pro verlötet sind bzw wie ich einzelne Tasten demontiere um das Innenleben zu reinigen oder sie zu tauschen.
Bei mir hat nämlich die "A"-Taste nen Schuss weg und prällt oder reagiert oft gar nicht mehr, "E" und "S" stottern auch vermehrt, was sowohl beim Zocken als auch Schreiben mehr als hinderlich ist ... nachvollziehbar oder ? 
Lief über Monate hinweg wunderbar, die Fehler sind dann vor ein paar Tagen plötzlich bei allen dreien kurz aufeinander folgend aufgetreten und seitdem ärger ich mich damit rum. Find ich seltsam, da über dem Brett weder geknabbert noch getrunken wird aber egal.
Habe die Tastatur an verschiedenen USB-Ports getestet und diese als Fehlerursache ausgeschlossen.

Dachte mir ich könnte mal das Innenleben säubern oder mit wenig genutzten Tasten durchtauschen, kriege die Cherrys aber nicht gelöst ...
Kann mir wer Hilfestellung geben oder hat vielleicht ne Idee an was es sonst liegen könnte ?

Danke schonmal 

Gruß Michael


----------



## oddo (10. April 2015)

Hi CoSinus, wenn was kaputt ist, wird die komplette Tastatur getauscht. Die Cherrys sind fest verlötet, also kein Tausch möglich. Habe selbst eine und mal was ähnliches gehabt. Du musst dich bei deinem Händler wegen der Gewährleistung melden. Direkt über Roccat läuft da nix.


----------



## CoSinus (10. April 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort oddo.

Find ich jetzt ärgerlich dass man da nix machen kann aber dann ist es halt so.
208k Betätigungen auf A und noch weniger auf den anderen Tasten ist für den stolzen Preis doch etwas mager 
Wenigstens die LEDs gehen noch alle


----------

